# Too many shrimp! Help!



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

I am guessing you mean that you have RCS (red cherry shrimp) and not CRS (crystal red shrimp). You can send your unwanted shrimp to me. =)


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

sell them to your lfs, someone on PT, or feed them to other fish?


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I will take them off of your hands if you're really that desperate to thin them out. Just to show how giving I truly am I'll even offer to pay for shipping!

Brian


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I am with Brian I will do the same! lol


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Me too! I'll pay for shipping.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Count me in also. I'll also pay for shipping.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea to me.. I have kept ghost shrimp never can find RCS in a LFS. I seen them once at a LFS which is 5 hours away though.


----------



## coralluver (Oct 1, 2006)

I can do the same. let me know


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

if shipping is all it takes. I would bemore then happy to send you the shipping costs. Count me in.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

PM sent with an offer to send insulated box, shipping bags, and payment to send them to me.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

You asked for help, seems like you got it  Opened up a real can 'o worms eh? lol...


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

A buck a piece plus shipping would be a pretty good deal. Don't short yourself.


----------



## shelldweller2000 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey count me in also i would be more then willing to pay for shipping


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

Add me too for shipping cost or trade for plants.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, I'm gonna jump on the bandwagon and get some too, if it's for the cost of shipping!


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

HOpe you have enough for 11 people.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2006)

Me to. Id pay for shipping I can never find these


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

hahaha see Jen? Altruism abounds! hahaha


----------



## hb3133 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I don't want any!:icon_bigg


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

hb3133 said:


> Just wanted to say that I don't want any!:icon_bigg


YOU LIAR!!!!


----------



## vollman1 (Sep 3, 2006)

For the cost of shipping?!? :eek5: Count me in for 10-20!


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

SHould I send you a pm. I am in line to recieve them. How come you have not responded to this thread?


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Ryzilla said:


> SHould I send you a pm. I am in line to recieve them. How come you have not responded to this thread?


Probably scared with all these messages.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Haha, who wouldn't be scared? There were like 30 messages in 10 minutes! =P


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

With so many replies, everyone will probably just get 1 shrimp. LOL


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

He's Just Joking lol.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

A nice Jambalaya perhaps?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

otter said:


> A nice Jambalaya perhaps?


or a whole lot of mini-cocktails?


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd Love some! I'll pay for them & shipping Also, if you have enough!

Thanks!
Steve X.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

tazcrash69 said:


> or a whole lot of mini-cocktails?


or maybe to jazz up a seafood souffle


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I am a New Orleans girl...hmmm Cherry Shrimp Etouffee' could be onto something!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

but people just remember, at retail of $1-5 per this would be one heck of a expensive meal, he is better off finding a few lfs and selling them there, then buying JUMBO shrimp for less.

if you are going to sell them let me know, i would be interested in a trade, or buying some, for more than shipping.

- fish newb -


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> but people just remember, at retail of $1-5 per this would be one heck of a expensive meal, he is better off finding a few lfs and selling them there, then buying JUMBO shrimp for less.
> 
> if you are going to sell them let me know, i would be interested in a trade, or buying some, for more than shipping.
> 
> - fish newb -



Yeah but a lb for the cost of shipping would be delightful. When my mother-inlaw makes kimchee chigae there are little tiny whole shrimp in there that are yum. I bet at $4.10 for a lb of cherries would make an excellent substitute for what she is using. MMMMMMMM korean food. A lil off topic my mother-inlaw was looking at my Tarebia granifera(species of MTS) that I am breeding and she said she used to eat those in korea. I hope what I bought for $2 a peice doesnt end up in a spicy dish.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

lol, that would be funny, usually when i tell people i keep shrimp they ask how long untill i'll be eating them, I LOVE SEA FOOD! 

hey whats that mts? post a pic in a new thread or pm? sounds cool!

- fish newb -


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> lol, that would be funny, usually when i tell people i keep shrimp they ask how long untill i'll be eating them, I LOVE SEA FOOD!
> 
> hey whats that mts? post a pic in a new thread or pm? sounds cool!
> 
> - fish newb -


since this thread has become hijacked already here it is. This is a month and a half ago. This was the largest of the snails I got and was about 4mm. Now it is around 10mm. it is supposed to grow to around 1.25"


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

WHy didn't you just say 1 cm?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> but people just remember, at retail of $1-5 per this would be one heck of a expensive meal, he is better off finding a few lfs and selling them there, then buying JUMBO shrimp for less.
> - fish newb -


Possbily, but I would think Jumbo's would be a lot tougher and have less flavor than nice little cherry Shrimp.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

:icon_eek: That just makes my skin crawl! I can't even think about eating anything I keep as a pet !


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Sorry everyone- I dropped off the face of the earth. Those who pm'ed me did get shrimp. Those who are interested in some, please send me a pm. With the nice weather (since spring) I haven't gotten onto this board as much as I do in the cold months! 
:hihi: 
I'll subscribe to this thread as well...


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll trade and pay for shipping!


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

how many you still have to sell?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

tazcrash69 said:


> Possbily, but I would think Jumbo's would be a lot tougher and have less flavor than nice little cherry Shrimp.


But just think! your eating hair algea!!!!

AAAAHHHHH!!!!!!

- Fish newb 

also, how many you got? I could help you rid yourself of your shrimp:hihi:


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Just FYI, New 2 fish is out of town for a few days. I only know this because I sent payment for the shrimp last week and got a response that they wouldn't be home until early this week. So if you doesn't reply, don't fret....


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Gotcha. Just PM'd him yesterday I think. =)

Thanks.


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm back :hihi: Also, somehow my subscription to this thread didn't work.
I'm currently waiting for USPS to send me more shipping boxes. I am also out of breather bags! If anyone has some they'd like to send me, I can work a trade for the shrimp!


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

How many breather bags are you currently looking for? 
50,100 and what size 4"x8", 7.5"x12"


----------



## cliner (Feb 17, 2006)

I just noticed I spelled New Paltz, New Platz


It's New Paltz! Sorry.....

You PM box is full.


Eric Cline


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I have a friend who lived near there, so I spelled it right, hoping that was indeed where you lived!
Thanks for sending some bags so I can clear my tanks out a bit!:hihi:


----------



## Rider (Mar 13, 2006)

If you have any shrimp still available, I would love to purchase some from you. I'll pm you.


----------



## AquaGhost (Sep 29, 2006)

Got my shrimps today, all alive and kicking, in a very well packed container (big box with insulation plus some plants)!....All just for the cost of shipping!

Very big thank to New-2-fish! You gotta be one of the most generous members around here!

:icon_smil :icon_smil :icon_smil


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Got my shrimp today too! Everybody is alive and happy! Very well packed. 

I ditto the above. Thanks so much! People like you make this forum incredible. I can't wait until I have something to give back!

:icon_mrgr :icon_cool :smile: roud::bounce:


----------



## MStars30 (Oct 20, 2006)

count me in if you got em lol. Willing to pay the shipping + a lil courtesy cash =).

Matt S


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I have quite the list of people who want shrimp now... as soon as I get boxes, I will start sending them out. Cliner- thanks for the bags!
I'm going to have to stop taking requests for shrimp for now, until I see how many are left when I ship to those I've pm'd already.
Glad you both got them in good shape!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

i know i'm new to this place and all, but i've been looking for these shrimp for a long time. please let me know if you want to ship some more. i could probally ship 6 or so breather bags and a box with styro/peanuts.


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I'll add you to the list.... I do have quite a few people ahead, but these things really do reproduce like crazy! Still waiting for boxes.....


----------



## bioch (Oct 1, 2006)

How did you breed them? Did you just leave them alone in your tank, and voila?


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

I recieved some shimp from New 2 Fish & they were very Nice & Healthy! The Red on them is AWESOME! Mine aren't breeding in my tank, I haven't seen one Berry up at all. Maybe my parameteres aren't optimal for them.. Or the corys & mollies are eating the shrimplets, if they are having them.

Thanks again!
Steve X.


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

I just left them alone and they bred like crazy! I do make sure that my calcium is sufficient by making sure that my snails' shells aren't getting chalky.
Feed a combination of Hikari sinking algae wafers and floating flake and everyone seems happy!
I have no hair algae (or any other) to speak of in that tank!
**Still** waiting for USPS boxes btw.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Aquamanx said:


> I recieved some shimp from New 2 Fish & they were very Nice & Healthy! The Red on them is AWESOME! Mine aren't breeding in my tank, I haven't seen one Berry up at all. Maybe my parameteres aren't optimal for them.. Or the corys & mollies are eating the shrimplets, if they are having them.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Steve X.


Give it some time. If the shrimp you got were anything like mine (also from New 2 fish), most of the shrimp you received were juveniles and will take a month or so to get to breeding age. If you pay attention to them at all, you'll notice that they berry up well before you have to worry about the corys and mollies eating the shrimplets....


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

I do have Hair algea in the tank, is that something I should worry about? I have gotten rid of most of it, but they seem to like "hangin" out in it... I bet they might even be eating it! I believe its' the same stuff I'm feeding mine, but, I also add blanched Zuccini, & Squash at times... Plus, I have Oak leaves in there too... I have a 10 Gal. I may be setting up for the Shrimp & the Baby Mollies I have... So, We'll see what happens after that. Hopefully I'll get a few to have babies... That would be pretty cool!

Steve X.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

How funny! I just run my mouth saying give it some time, and when the lights came on and I went to feed the critters, I noticed that one of my female RCS is carrying eggs! I tried to get a picture but she won't turn at an angle that'll let me get a decent shot. She's my second-reddest RCS, but is the smallest of the more mature females. How cool! 

New 2 fish, what else do you have in your tank? Do I need to worry about the babies with neons?


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

The wait for the USPS boxes can be a while. Mine took two weeks to get to me! I just don't understand why they don't keep them at the PO. I asked the manager once and she just shrugged.

Congrats on having a great shrimp breeding tank(s). I always have extra room in mine for some more . Ha!


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

There's no way that baby RCS are going to stay in an in-tank breeder like this, is there?

Lee's Multi-Purpose 3-Way Breeders at PETCO


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Since New 2 Fish started sending out Cherry shrimp he only has received feedback from 4 people! I think those of you that asked for shrimp could at least give feedback. I am going to add to N2F reputation. Thanks for being so generous!


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks Lumpy, but the wait for USPS boxes has me hung up for awhile and I think I only got to send out to 4 people!
Solstice- I'm glad you've got a pregnant one!! That's great! I have no idea if that breeder will work. Mine just show up in the tank!
In my shrimp tank, I have: cories, white clouds, and harlequin rasboras. Everyone seems to be happy. Of course, I do have a jungle growing in there, so that probably helps.
Glad y'all are enjoying them!


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

N2F, I added your reputation.roud: You're quite generous and this is one reason why I add your reputation. Hope everyone is just as friendly.:angel:


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

New 2 fish said:


> Thanks Lumpy, but the wait for USPS boxes has me hung up for awhile and I think I only got to send out to 4 people!
> Solstice- I'm glad you've got a pregnant one!! That's great! I have no idea if that breeder will work. Mine just show up in the tank!
> In my shrimp tank, I have: cories, white clouds, and harlequin rasboras. Everyone seems to be happy. Of course, I do have a jungle growing in there, so that probably helps.
> Glad y'all are enjoying them!


Well then, Great job everyone! Maybe we can see if Rex can light a fire under someone to speed up those boxes:hihi: :hihi:


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

Well shiver me timbers! Make that two of my RCS from New 2 fish that are carrying eggs! These little shrimp are most excellent breeders!!!!


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome!
Thanks for adding to my rep. Just can't see making money off these guys when they breed like craxy for me! Wonder if it's the cold water I keep them in. I don't use a heater bc my fish are cold water fish....
I did finally get the boxes in, but I already have quite a list of people waiting, so let me work my way through that before more people ask for shrimp pls! :icon_lol:


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

I ended up having 2 that had babies from you... Thanks again New 2 Fish! They wreen't pregnant when I got them, but, they "got buzy" in my tank I guess... LOL!


----------



## bioch (Oct 1, 2006)

New 2 fish said:


> I just left them alone and they bred like crazy! I do make sure that my calcium is sufficient by making sure that my snails' shells aren't getting chalky.
> Feed a combination of Hikari sinking algae wafers and floating flake and everyone seems happy!
> I have no hair algae (or any other) to speak of in that tank!
> **Still** waiting for USPS boxes btw.


No salt water needed?


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

Not for the Cherries...


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Solstice said:


> There's no way that baby RCS are going to stay in an in-tank breeder like this, is there?
> 
> Lee's Multi-Purpose 3-Way Breeders at PETCO


If you take out the compartments, they should be fine. Also place lots of moss inside. But it would be moot, since they babies could probably escape through the slits on the side.


----------

